# Good to eat????



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

When fishing the Escambia river, are the fish ok to eat? Are there places that are ok and then places that arn't? I have never fished it but will be soon. Might as well ask about the Perdido and Black River while I'm at it since I plan on doin um all. Any info will help.

Thanks


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I eat fish out of Simpson and Escambia but not in large quantities at a time but I'm sure it won't be harmful and blackwater is very clean


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, I have never fished the Escambia or Perdido......now I know that when I finally get out and kill them I can eat it also.


----------

